
Ask HN: Marketing hacks for techies - wheresvic1
Hi,
I know that I personally suck at marketing. I also know that there are quite a few Show HNs that have so much potential but just remain undiscovered because their creators where not marketing gurus.<p>Do people have any ideas for marketing hacks for techies?<p>Other than paying for Fb&#x2F;Google ads or show HN.
======
gus_massa
Try reading the blog of patio11:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/)

